# Colnago Tecnos 2000



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

Bought on EBay for $450, NOS. Replacement for my Corrado custom which I totaled in December and the temporary Al cheapo Coppi.

DA 9 spd running gear w/Ultegra BB
ITM MIllenium post & stem
ITM 260 strada bend bars
Time Impact pedals


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*BB shell detail*

Cloverleaf stamp and small chain stay bridge


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Head tube & fork crown*

Two shots of the head tube, lugs and fork crown. Internal routing of the rear cable sized so that the entire housing goes through rather than just the cable. Doesn't seem to add much more friction and similar to set ups I used in the 70's and 80's before split braze-ons got popular.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Horizonatal drop outs*

I haven't ridden a bike with these since 1998. I've also forgotten the good and the bad. Infinite adjustment of the cluster to chainline alignment. The bad, you need to find QR skewers which will bite into the chromed, forged drop out. Those Ultegra bits with their plastic on one side didn't do the trick as the paint on the inside of one chain stay already attests after the maiden ride!


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Neat lug design*

The lug joining the chainstay end to the drop out includes the stop for the rear derailleur cable, a neat piece of casting.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Seat tube cluster*

Trademark of the original Tecnos was the C and cloverleaf cutout in the seat stay lug. Kind of weird building this one up after Tig'd steel, Al, Ti and carbon fiber.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*First impressions*

This is the driver's view of things. The little man design, popular with AD and LX schemes.

Wow, after changing out the straight guage Al Coppi, this ride was quite different. It had a lively feeling that even my SAT 14.5 steel custom was missing. Maybe having the steel fork made the difference.

Still sorting out the position and height of the saddle and then will deal with the bar height. Interestingly, the Tecnos is the same size as my C-40 but some of the dimensions, including the head tube size are different so the 5mm of additional spacers may stay. We shall see.

First steel fork I've been on in over 5 years as well. Great feeling but after cutting the steerer yesterday, even that small piece was heavy. Bike feels fairly light although I've never weighed any of my bikes over the years.

I've dumped the Ultegra skewer, putting on a Mavic, mounted lights front and back for tomorrow's daily early AM run. Weather's improving so the timing was good.


----------



## Bonked (Nov 11, 2002)

awesome!


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Classic. Chiseled. The Pierce Brosnan of bikes.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Looked very nice in Richmond Park this lunchtime Boneman.  

CC (behind you on a C50)


----------



## Rob S (Apr 29, 2002)

What a wonderful looking bike.....I have a solid blue C96 with chrome fork....they just look so much beter than all the multicoloured things you get these days. I always fancied having a Technos!!


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Missed you*



Ce Cinquanta said:


> Looked very nice in Richmond Park this lunchtime Boneman.
> 
> CC (behind you on a C50)


A bit breezy for my taste today although the temperature and sun were nice to have. 

Supposed to piss down tomorrow. Might have to forget about the lie in and get out earlier.

What paint scheme's your C-50?


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

boneman said:


> A bit breezy for my taste today although the temperature and sun were nice to have.
> 
> Supposed to piss down tomorrow. Might have to forget about the lie in and get out earlier.
> 
> What paint scheme's your C-50?


Red (PR11). First time I've been out on it. I was behind you coming down that hill with the tailwind and you turned left at the roundabout. I got about six laps in and then copped out.

I think it's going to be even windier tomorrow...

CC


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Next time I'll say hello*



Ce Cinquanta said:


> Red (PR11). First time I've been out on it. I was behind you coming down that hill with the tailwind and you turned left at the roundabout. I got about six laps in and then copped out.
> 
> I think it's going to be even windier tomorrow...
> 
> CC


I knew there was someone behind me going downwind but for me, it's a rare luxury getting the 15 or 14 going at the rate of knots. I headed off towards Kew before heading back home. Short one today. Gusting winds and wet tend to dampen my enthusiasm.


----------



## dpryce (May 3, 2004)

steel is real especially tasty Italian steel. You got very lucky there looks a classic bet it shines nice in the sun with all the chrome!


----------



## lewdvig (Oct 4, 2004)

boneman said:


> Bought on EBay for $450, NOS. Replacement for my Corrado custom which I totaled in December and the temporary Al cheapo Coppi.
> 
> DA 9 spd running gear w/Ultegra BB
> ITM MIllenium post & stem
> ...


$450 for a complete Tecnos? Wow

I just paid $440 for a Tecnos F/F with some TT parts on it.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Just the F/F*

I'd really be lucky. No, the running gear came off the Corrado which I had rebuilt by the framebuilder before I left London.



lewdvig said:


> $450 for a complete Tecnos? Wow
> 
> I just paid $440 for a Tecnos F/F with some TT parts on it.


----------



## lewdvig (Oct 4, 2004)

I have not taken delivery of mine yet - can't wait! It should be here this week. The rest of the parts are here. I may keep it in the TT setup - not sure yet.

I hope mine have the Gilco type tubes like yours - very sweet! 

Thanks for posting the pix!


----------



## Zampano (Aug 7, 2005)

Sweet. You just gotta love Colnago steel...


----------



## triadrider (Nov 30, 2004)

*Seatpost*

I also have a 2000 Technos. Can anyone tell me what size seatpost the frame takes.
It isn't a 27.2


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Should be 27.2*

Everyone I've seen, including mine, takes a 27.2. Is your's tight or loose for a 27.2?




triadrider said:


> I also have a 2000 Technos. Can anyone tell me what size seatpost the frame takes.
> It isn't a 27.2


----------



## David W Colnago Lover (Aug 26, 2005)

Agreed, mine's a 27.2 size too. And as I've the chance, here's my opportunity to share with you all the love that is my Tecnos.....










Sorry the scan isn't better though. Lovely frame, never sell it....


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*the one I built for my wife*

27.2 c of Campy Titanium

how's this for a valentine's day gift?

that's Amore


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Nice paint*

I'm definitely partial to AD10 paint.



David W said:


> Agreed, mine's a 27.2 size too. And as I've the chance, here's my opportunity to share with you all the love that is my Tecnos.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*The fork*

Who sprayed the Reynolds for for you? Nice prezzie as they say.



atpjunkie said:


> 27.2 c of Campy Titanium
> 
> how's this for a valentine's day gift?
> 
> that's Amore


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*it's the company that paints all of Reynolds forks*

I can't recall the name. I'll get back to ya.

it's funny I went by my wife's office yesterday. she has pix of this bike on her desk.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*I like her attitude!*

What happened to your picture? In the desk drawer? 



atpjunkie said:


> I can't recall the name. I'll get back to ya.
> 
> it's funny I went by my wife's office yesterday. she has pix of this bike on her desk.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*yeah I'm buried under fabric samples.*

was cool when I gave it to her as she actually 'got it'. she knows how I am about bikes, and she knows nothing says "honey you mean the world to me and thanx for passing me bottles during cx races" than Campy Equipped Italian Lugged Steel (in Red even)


----------

